# Need 2 cell towers serviced in central MN



## Camden

One tower is in Glendorado and the other is just east of St. Cloud. They can be the last accounts on your list, they just need to be done within 24 hours after the storm has passed. I have a multi-year agreement so these can be your accounts for a long time. 

Send me a PM or give me a call if you're interested 32O-616-1499.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1745930 said:


> One tower is in Glendorado and the other is just east of St. Cloud. They can be the last accounts on your list, they just need to be done within 24 hours after the storm has passed. I have a multi-year agreement so these can be your accounts for a long time.
> 
> Send me a PM or give me a call if you're interested 32O-616-1499.


Not sure if they would pay for me to come from Rochester to do them, but just out of curious, how would I contact for the cell towers in my area?


----------



## Camden

banonea;1746209 said:


> Not sure if they would pay for me to come from Rochester to do them, but just out of curious, how would I contact for the cell towers in my area?


No, it definitely wouldn't pay for you to come this far north. Usually the guys I hire stick to a 30 mile radius from their normal service area.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1746386 said:


> No, it definitely wouldn't pay for you to come this far north. Usually the guys I hire stick to a 30 mile radius from their normal service area.


who would I get in touch with about the cell towers in my area down south by rochester


----------



## Camden

banonea;1746391 said:


> who would I get in touch with about the cell towers in my area down south by rochester


That area is all taken care of. If anyone is needed for that region I'll let you know.


----------



## banonea

Sounds good. Do you work for there service department.


----------



## Advantage

I had a message on our machine about plowing out an ATT tower. I think she said the company name was Integrated Services. Know anything about them? I called back and left a message but they haven't returned my call. We can always help with anything around the Duluth area if you need.


----------



## Camden

I will PM you, Advantage.


----------



## sthil1

*cell tower*

anything around Auburn,mass


----------



## chuckraduenz

is the st. cloud one taken? as I have houses in st. cloud, foley and in the area.


----------



## Camden

chuckraduenz;1750926 said:


> is the st. cloud one taken? as I have houses in st. cloud, foley and in the area.


I'm sorry I didn't see this earlier but I did find a provider. Shoot me your phone # and service area and I'll keep you on my list of folks to call if something else comes up.


----------



## northernsweeper

I would be interested in any towers in the grand rapids area.


----------



## Camden

Advantage;1747545 said:


> I had a message on our machine about plowing out an ATT tower. I think she said the company name was Integrated Services. Know anything about them? I called back and left a message but they haven't returned my call. We can always help with anything around the Duluth area if you need.


I have 2 towers in Duluth that need some attention by the end of the week. I sent you a PM but haven't heard back. I'm sure you're still digging out from last week's mess so I'll post a new thread in hopes of getting someone who isn't as busy to help me out.

If you see this soon call me.


----------

